# Barrel trimmer group buy  PLEASE READ UPDATE



## Daniel

PLEASE READ!!!!!!
Everyone. I have recieved two e-mails so far concerning cutter heads that the set screw hole does not run completely through the head. one attempt has been made to drill and tap the hole and resulted in a broken tap. please check you rheads and e-mail me if you have any defective ones and how many. I will do my best have them replaced.

Package arrived thursday afternoon. I went in for oral surgery friday morning. (Had ten teeth pulled at one time) am snapping back really fast so will start sorting and packing today. I hope to mail all packages on monday. (gonna get hit withthe posage increase but think I will still be O.K I just need to adjust how I mail them. Most of you look for a padded envelope rather than a priority box. large orders will still be mailed priority regardless.

I got an e-mail from Rizheng that says our package will go in the mail on may 4th.

There is a problem. Rizheng cannot fill the order for cutter heads until the end of the month at least. I told them not to ship it unless it was complete. so there will be a two week delay in this order being shipped, at this time. will post here if there are any further developments.

Order Placed 8:15 P.M. 4-15-08

Update 4-14-08
Well I guess I will just have to call this one off and suffer the barrage. it is looking like the orders are nto going to stop so I am calling this one to an end tomorrow night at 7:00 P.M. pacific time.
Sorry to anyone that gets cut short but the shear size of the buy is starting to demand that it closes.
thanks everyone, I had a lot of people suggest that the demand for pen mills was getting pretty high. I had no idea how right they where. I started this hoping I could get 20 orders and barely sqeek one thorugh. as of right now there are 88 orders not counting the stuff I am getting for a total weight of about 55 lbs. most of that weight is cutter heads with 341 being ordered so far. the rest is mainly mill sets with 70 of them in the book.

Update 4-14-08
First, orders are still coming in so I am not closing this yet.
other news
  in a shocking turn around, Rizheng has shown they can and even will do what is right. The reversed there decision that had me ready to dump them as a supplier. Basically they where starting to make a decision that I know would not be Okay with the members of this group.
You are all honest and ethical, You expect the same from our suppliers, and Rizheng was very close to breaking that trust. In short they started to stiff me for a mistake they made. After doing some checking they changed there mind and are going to do the right thing.
My biggest problem was deciding to do business with a company that I know each of you as individuals would chose not to do business with. with well over 70 people in this bulk buy it was really hard to think about canceling it. In short this bulk buy is larger by double than any buy I have done before. I was sort of between a rock and a hard place there for a bit but it looks like it will all turn out well.

Important development. I hate sounding like the used car salesman that says buy it now. But there is a situation that has risen that may cause this to be the last bulk buy I will conduct from this company. I am in the midst of resolving it so will not go into detail at this time. I just wanted to give everyone fair warning. There is likely not going to be a next time.

Update 4-13-08
Today will be the last day this buy will be open for orders.
I plan to actually place the order tomorrow evening. that will be the cut off for making changes or cancelations.  

Update 4-11-08
Please check the list below and make sure that I have you credited for your payment if it has been sent.
There where a couple of people that needed to mail me payment. In the shuffle I have lost track of who so please let me know if you are one of them so I can make note of it on my master sheet. That way I won't be hassling you for payment in a day or two.
I will keep this buy open for at least the weekend. It is now saturday morning for the people in China, so the soonest I can place the order is sunday morning my time. Unless orders pick up again I will close this Sunday and place the order. Please have your payments in asap. with only 9 unpaid orders I will place this as is regardless.
There have been a couple of hickups reagarding payments. Do not worry your order will still go through and the glitches will get resolved so do not think you have to rush to get it fixed. 
what a great turn out in new names. I am really happy to see that.

Update 4-9-08
There is plenty of interest in this group buy so It will be going through.
I will keep this buy open until requests slow down and no longer justify waiting.

Payments will be made by pay pal to
daniel@yourdonspens.com
If you want to do your own math from the prices and charges below. GO ahead and send payment. 
Make sure I have your address. and can match your payment with your IAP username.
otherwise I will e-mail you with the total for your order.


I have received a few e-mails asking if I have any mills left over from the last group buys. I have also gotten one e-mail outright asking that I do another group buy for them. So I am testing the waters to see if there is enough demand to conduct another one. 
For now please just post the items and quantities you would like to get. it needs to reach 100 heads or so to make these prices work.

Pen Mill set $12.32





Set includes: 7.mm,8mm,3/8. and 10mm pilots, cutter head and wrench.



Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59






Pilot For 7mm tube $1.65
Pilot For 8mm tube $2.11
Pilot For 3/8" tube $2.87
Pilot For 10mm tube $3.10




Pilots are just the shaft with no cutter head or wrench.




7mm pen mill $5.07
8mm pen mill $5.63
3/8" pen mill $6.39
10mm pen mill $6.58




All mills include a Pilot, cutter head, and wrench

Add $5.05 for postage and pay pal transaction.
Canada and mexico add $4.40 in addition to the $5.05 above.
any other country add $6.40 in addition to the $5.05 above.

List of Orders: as of 4-13-08 early a.m.
bettyt44720	PAID
warreng8170	PAID
ericw95	        PAID
Reb	        PAID
THarvey	        PAID
1JaredSchmidt	PAID
Glass Scratcher	PAID
rincewind03060	PAID
ed4copies	PAID
Rojo22	        PAID
rherrell	PAID
MLKWoodWorking	PAID
alamocdc	PAID
GoodTurns	PAID
Dan_F	        PAID
pentex	        PAID
heineda	        PAID
woody0207	PAID
pipeyeti	PAID
jthompson1995	PAID
jamiller99	PAID
markgum	        PAID
oldcaptainrusty	PAID
splinter99	PAID
opfoto	        PAID
Gruntster	PAID
ken69912001	PAID
Tea Clipper	PAID
hunter-27	PAID
loglugger	PAID
1nfinity	PAID
igran7	        PAID
follow3	        PAID
rjwolfe3	Arrangments made
n7blw	        PAID
JimH	        PAID
eastern47	PAID
PrivatePens	PAID
Chasper 	PAID
Draken		PAID
negid	        PAID
MoreCowBell	PAID
pssherman	PAID
Geo in Winnipeg	PAID
Harolda33	PAID
zhogrider	PAID
wicook	        PAID
greenmtnguy	PAID
RHossack	PAID
Jim15	        PAID
Monty	        PAID
Pen Man	        PAID
mdburn_em	PAID
roddesigner     PAID
Brewmeister35	PAID
flcad2000	PAID
denaucoin	PAID
almer	        PAID
Orgtech	        PAID
RWL5420         PAID
PaulDoug        PAID 
LumberYard	PAID
Timbo	        PAID
Rusty           PAID
ira48 	        PAID
jdoug5170	PAID
kenwc           PAID
cowchaser	PAID
DonWood	        PAID
BruceK	        PAID
jimbo5576       PAID
WriteRev	PAID
fbiv1	        PAID
thebigE	        PAID
thewishman	PAID
Texatdurango    PAID
jcolazzo        PAID
karlkuehn       PAID	
ScribbleSticks	PAID
UpNorth	        PAID
rduncan	        PAID
foneman	        PAID
DSallee	        PAID
walking_tall	PAID
kevin_f	        PAID
tmhawk          PAID
kent4Him	PAID
gketell	        PAID
edman2          PAID


If you are not listed as paid but have sent payment please e-mail me.


----------



## Robert Taylor

count me in for a set and a extra cutter, Bob


----------



## warreng8170

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> 
> Pen Mill set $12.32
> 
> Set includes: 7.mm,8mm,3/8. and 10mm pilots, cutter head and wrench.



I would be in for a full set.

-warren


----------



## ericw95

I'd be in for 2 sets probably


----------



## Reb

like 1 set-extra cutter


----------



## THarvey

I would go for one set and an extra cutter head.

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

I'd go for a extra cutter head


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Comparing the cost of 2 sets at $24.64 VS 1 each of the 4 complete mills at $23.67, it looks like a difference of $1.04 to get the 4 complete mills.

I think I would like 1 each of the 4 complete mills.


> 7mm pen mill $5.07
> 8mm pen mill $5.63
> 3/8" pen mill $6.39
> 10mm pen mill $6.58
> All mills include a Pilot, cutter head, and wrench


----------



## rincewind03060

I just ordered some of Craft Supply USA's a la carte pen mills

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...__Barrel_Trimmer_Head___mod_barrel_trim?Args=

are the pilots and cutters compatible with that line? I'd be interested in filling out my collection of pilots and getting a 3/4" cutter if they are compatible. I may be interested in getting a few of the mills even if they aren't.


----------



## ed4copies

Daniel,

I could take 15-20 cutterheads, if you decide to do this.

I bought the full units before, this way it's cheaper to replace them than get them sharpened.


----------



## Rojo22

Daniel

Do these have the four blades on them?  If they do, I would like to get 20 of them.  If they are the two blade variety, I am not interested.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## rherrell

Count me in for 1 Pen Mill set and 10 cutterheads.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Daniel I could use a pilot or two or even a set.

Mike


----------



## alamocdc

I'd be good for a set plus 3/4" cutter head.


----------



## GoodTurns

I would like 1 set PLUS 4 heads
Jon


----------



## warreng8170

> _Originally posted by warreng8170_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> 
> Pen Mill set $12.32
> 
> Set includes: 7.mm,8mm,3/8. and 10mm pilots, cutter head and wrench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be in for a full set.
> 
> -warren
Click to expand...


you could go ahead and add 3 more cutter heads to my virtual order 

-warren


----------



## Dan_F

I'm in for two full sets. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## pentex

I would like one full set. Thanks.


----------



## ed4copies

*<center>FRIENDLY SUGGESTION:</center>*

I bought a few sets last time.  Buy one or two of each of the sizes you use ---  7mm, 8mm, 10mm whatever.

Then, buy extra cutterheads. At $3.50ish each, you can't go wrong.

ONE of my cutterheads has stripped threads on the set screw - I can live with one out of 10 and even rethread and replace if necessary.

These are a GREAT deal.  The full set includes ONE cutterhead.  You will have to move it from one pilot to the next OR buy extra heads and put them on each of the pilots.

IN SHORT: BUY A BUNCH OF THE HEADS, YOU WILL LIKE THEM!!  They are very affordable, this way!!


----------



## heineda

Daniel,

You could count me in for a set and a 3/4 head.

Thanks,
Daniel Heine


----------



## woody0207

1 set + 4 extra cutterheads


----------



## pipeyeti

I'll take 2 sets and 6 extra cutter heads


----------



## jthompson1995

I'd be in for two extra cutter heads if this goes forward.


----------



## jamiller99

Daniel,

I'd be in for 1 set and 6 cutter heads. Thx,

john


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by rincewind03060_
> 
> I just ordered some of Craft Supply USA's a la carte pen mills
> 
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...__Barrel_Trimmer_Head___mod_barrel_trim?Args=
> 
> are the pilots and cutters compatible with that line? I'd be interested in filling out my collection of pilots and getting a 3/4" cutter if they are compatible. I may be interested in getting a few of the mills even if they aren't.



If they are from the Apprentice line, they should work.  If from the regular line, no, they won't work.  The 7mm pilot on the apprentice line is the same diameter down the entire length.  The 7mm pilot from the regular line has a smaller diameter where the cutter head attaches, and therefore not compatible.  AZ does sell compatible pilots with the CSUSA regular line of pen mills.


----------



## markgum

Count me in for 2 (two) sets.
thanks.
mark g.


----------



## oldcaptainrusty

I'm in for one complete set and 4 cutter heads. Thanks


----------



## splinter99

I would be in for a set and an extra cutter head


----------



## opfoto

Daniel,

I would go in for 1 set and 5 additional heads....Let me know if we make it.

TIA

Marc


----------



## Daniel

WOW! OK I wasn't expecting this. Short story is this buy easily has enough interest so it will go. I need to verify that prices from Rizheng have not changed, otherwise I have everyone that has posted entered in my trusty rusty spreadsheet. I need to make sure my calculator has not been over taxed already but keep the orders coming in. I will get back to everyone int he next few days with final confirmed costs and payment info. I am not consider anyone committed at this point and changes are easy to make.
I will also add some photos that I did not have available earlier.

Glass Scratcher. your price comparison weighs two complete sets against one. order 1 set for a total cost of $17.85 compaired to the way you are doing it for a total of $29.44.

Rincewind03060, I will not make any claims as to compatability. I know these do not work with some other versions but do not know which ones. as mentioned in the post above the hole in the cutter head is 1/4 inch.

Rogo22, these are the 4 blade cutters so I put you on the list.

as far as quality per ed's post. I have heard of one other problem out of hundreds of heads sets or pilots I have orderd. so far quality has exceeded expectations.

Sorry I kept you all waiting so long, I had no idea there was this much interest lerking out there.


----------



## Gruntster

I'd go for a set and 4 extra cutters.

Thanks
 Dan


----------



## ken69912001

I would like one each 

7mm pen mill $5.07
8mm pen mill $5.63
3/8" pen mill $6.39
10mm pen mill $6.58

  Ken


----------



## Tea Clipper

Put me down for 1 complete set and 3 cutters please.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> WOW! OK I wasn't expecting this. Short story is this buy easily has enough interest so it will go.
> 
> _*Snipity*_
> 
> Glass Scratcher. your price comparison weighs two complete sets against one. order 1 set for a total cost of $17.85 compaired to the way you are doing it for a total of $29.44.
> 
> *Snapity*



Actually I was making a comparison between Ericw95's choice for 2 penmill sets, which would give 2 cutter heads and 2 of each of the 4 pilots at a cost of $24.64 + $5.05 = 29.69

Or my choice of 1 of each of the 4 complete penmills which would be 4 cutter heads on 4 pilot shafts, (no having to change heads or pilots), at a total of $23.67 + $5.05 = 28.72

Or of course a new thought is 1 penmill set and 3 additional cutter heads which looks like $12.32 + 3*$3.59 = 23.09 + $5.05 = $28.14

Oh my brain hurts!


----------



## hunter-27

I'd be in for 1 set + 4 heads


----------



## loglugger

I think I would like 1 each of the 4 complete mills.

quote: 

7mm pen mill $5.07
8mm pen mill $5.63
3/8" pen mill $6.39
10mm pen mill $6.58
All mills include a Pilot, cutter head, and wrench
Bob


----------



## 1nfinity

Count me in for two pen mill sets and six 3/4" cutter heads.
Thanks


----------



## igran7

Count me in for one 7mm pilot and three 3/4" cutter heads.


----------



## follow3

Hey Daniel,

Count me in for a full set and an extra 3/4" head.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rjwolfe3

Put me in for one set plus 3 extra heads. (Just don't tell my wife)[}]


----------



## n7blw

I'll take three (3) of the 3/4 inch cutter heads.


----------



## JimH

I'll take 2 complete sets and 6 cutter heads.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## eastern47

Daniel, please put me down for 10 cutter heads. thanks, John


----------



## PrivatePens

I'm in for 1 set and 4 heads


----------



## Daniel

OK I checked prices with Rizheng and nothing new on that note. So far I see no problems with this buy going on with prices as they are. I don't have my spreed sheet available from this computer so will have to get caught up with requests this evening if I can get time on the computer at home (three teenagers). 
I will e-mail you a total for your order as I interpret it. please correct any errors and I will e-mail you a new total. I prefer payment by paypal and price includes those charges. E-mail me to make other arrangements for payment if you need another way to send it. I plan to keep this open for a while so please help spread the word.


----------



## negid

I'll take 3 cutter heads and 1 7mm pilot. Just pm total and paypal info. 

Total 17.47?

Thanks for another great group buy!


----------



## Chasper

PayPal and email sent for one full set plus three extra cutter heads.  Thanks for organizing this buy.


----------



## rincewind03060

I will take:
1 Pen Mill Set $12.32
3 3/4" cutter heads $10.77
p&H $5.05
Total $28.14
I will send money via PayPal


----------



## Draken

I will take:
Qty:1 -- 7mm pen mill $5.07
Qty:1 -- 8mm pen mill $5.63
Qty:1 -- 3/8" pen mill $6.39
Qty:1 -- 10mm pen mill $6.58
Qty:3 -- Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59

Total with S/H, Paypa Fees: $39.49

Thanks for hosting this GB.  Paypal sent.


----------



## ericw95

Revised order

1 - 7mm pen mill $5.07
1 - 8mm pen mill $5.63
1 - 3/8" pen mill $6.39
1 - 10mm pen mill $6.58
2 - Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59

Sub-Total - 30.85
Shipping -   5.05
Total -     35.90

Please check my math and I will send paypal to daniel@yourdonspens.com


----------



## MoreCowBell

Put me in for the following:
1 x Pen Mill set $12.32
3 x Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59
1 x 7mm pen mill $5.07
Total = $28.16 + $5.05 = $33.21
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## pssherman

Daniel,
Put me in for 1 complete pen mill set and 5 extra cutter heads.
Thanks.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Daniel,
1 - 7mm pen mill @ $5.07
6 - Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/wrench @ $3.59

Sub-Total - 26.61
Shipping to Canada - 9.45
Total - 36.06

Please check my math and I'll paypal you the money.


----------



## woody0207

> _Originally posted by woody0207_
> 
> 1 set + 4 extra cutterheads



Daniel,

Thanks very much for doing this. 

Paypal sent.


----------



## pipeyeti

Sent My Paypal


----------



## pentex

Sent paypal. Thanks.


----------



## pentex

Sent paypal. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel

Everyone that has posted or e-mailed an order up to this thread should have gotten an e-mail with there total.
If you have not check your spam file or e-mail me.
If I do not reply to your questions, remeber there are now 45 people in this group buy.


----------



## eastern47

Daniel, paypal sent. thanks, John


----------



## Harolda33

I would like 5 cutter heads.

Harold Anderson
Lansing MI


----------



## ericw95

Daniel - paypal sent


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Daniel, Paypal sent. Thank you for doing this group buy.


----------



## splinter99

paypal sent but it was from majic99@comcast.net
Thanks


----------



## zhogrider

Hey Daniel

Please put me down for 

Pen Mill set $12.32

3- 3/4"cutter heads w/ wrench $10.77

Shipping & Pay Pal $5.05

Total $28.14
Please PM me or email if this is correct for payment so I can send payment

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## loglugger

paypal sent
Bob


----------



## wicook

Hi Daniel,

I'd like one set ($12.32) plus 5 cutter heads ($17.95) plus regular shipping ($5.05) plus Canadian shipping ($4.40). That adds up to $39.72.

Let me know if that's right (send me an email through my profile) and I'll send you a PayPal and my address information.


----------



## greenmtnguy

Hi Daniel,
I am in for:
Pen mill set - 12.32
Pen mill 3/4 cutter head w/ wrench (4@ 3.59 ea)=14.36
Postage and Paypal fee 5.05
                                  12.32
                                  14.36
                                   5.05                   
                             Total 31.73
If this is correct, let me know when you want paypal
thanks,
Alton


----------



## ken69912001

Paypal sent. Thanks Daniel.


----------



## PrivatePens

PP sent.
Thanks.


----------



## RHossack

Daniel, I'd like to order Pen Mill set $12.32
and 2 cutters

Thanks


----------



## Robert Taylor

Revised order
1 Pen Mill Set $12.32
3 3/4" cutter heads $10.77
p&H $5.05
Total $28.14

PayPal sent


thanks so much for doing this group buy, Bob


----------



## follow3

Will send Paypal ASAP!!!


----------



## igran7

Thanks Daniel.  Paypal payment sent for 3 cutter heads and one 7mm pilot.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

PayPal sent.


----------



## Jim15

Daniel,
  I would like 1 pen mill set and 3 extra 3/4" cutter heads.

Thank you,


----------



## Monty

Daniel,
Really, really, really liked the set I got last time. I'll take the following so I don't have to change shafts between pens:
1 - Pen Mill set $12.3
3 - Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59
Add $5.05 for postage and pay pal transaction.
Makes a total of $28.12 if my math is correct. 
Wanna trade for some pen boxes or glue [?][?][?]


----------



## Pen Man

I will take 6 of theses Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59 Send a total & PP info please [8D]


----------



## mdburn_em

I would like 3 cutter heads and one Pen Mill Set
Please email total.
Thanks


----------



## roddesigner

I will go for 2 pen mill sets and 1- 3/4cutter head
please e-mail total
John


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Everyone that has posted or e-mailed an order up to this thread should have gotten an e-mail with there total.
> If you have not check your spam file or e-mail me.
> If I do not reply to your questions, remeber there are now 45 people in this group buy.



Did you email folks (like me) who already paid?  Didn't see any email from you, wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Daniel

Draken, I have you listed and paid up so you are fine.
I am running behind today, horrible day at work. Had to drive to Lake Tahoe, Hang out a while on beach front property. Terrible just terrible. Will catch up with e-mails as soon as I can. I will also put a list in my original post as usual. So hang tight I am just being a little slower than usual on this buy.


----------



## Daniel

Everyone up to this post should have gotten an e-mail from me. Unless you are like Draken and already sent payment. I will start making a list for page one that confirms if I have you paid or not. 
Of 55 orders only 19 are not paid so that is going very well, considering 10 of those just got e-mailed. 
So far no problem matching payments with members and only one missing address. Thanks


----------



## zhogrider

Daniel
Pay Pal Payment has been sent.
Thanks for doing this fantasic group buy.
These are the best price's on mill's I have ever seen.

Thanks Again
Tony[^]


----------



## Brewmeister35

I'd like 4 3/4" cutterheads if I'm not too late.


----------



## flcad2000

Daniel
    I'd like a 10 mm pen mill and 2 extra cutter heads. Thanks


----------



## follow3

Hey Daniel,

Paypal sent and order revised to include one more extra head.
I added the extra money to the payment.

Thanks a lot for donating your time for this buy!!!!!
Steve


----------



## RHossack

Paypal sent ... thanks Daniel


----------



## denaucoin

I would like one set and one extra barrel trimmer, please send pay pal invoice.  Thanks for all your work.


----------



## almer

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Update 4-9-08
> There is plenty of interest in this group buy so It will be going through.
> I will keep this buy open until requests slow down and no longer justify waiting.
> 
> Payments will be made by pay pal to
> daniel@yourdonspens.com
> If you want to do your own math from the prices and charges below. GO ahead and send payment.
> Make sure I have your address. and can match your payment with your IAP username.
> otherwise I will e-mail you with the total for your order.
> 
> 
> I have received a few e-mails asking if I have any mills left over from the last group buys. I have also gotten one e-mail outright asking that I do another group buy for them. So I am testing the waters to see if there is enough demand to conduct another one.
> For now please just post the items and quantities you would like to get. it needs to reach 100 heads or so to make these prices work.
> 
> Pen Mill set $12.32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set includes: 7.mm,8mm,3/8. and 10mm pilots, cutter head and wrench.
> 
> 
> 
> Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot For 7mm tube $1.65
> Pilot For 8mm tube $2.11
> Pilot For 3/8" tube $2.87
> Pilot For 10mm tube $3.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilots are just the shaft with no cutter head or wrench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7mm pen mill $5.07
> 8mm pen mill $5.63
> 3/8" pen mill $6.39
> 10mm pen mill $6.58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All mills include a Pilot, cutter head, and wrench
> 
> Add $5.05 for postage and pay pal transaction.
> Canada and mexico add $4.40 in addition to the $5.05 above.
> any other country add $6.40 in addition to the $5.05 above.
> 
> List of Orders:
> bettyt44720	PAID
> warreng8170	PAID
> ericw95	        PAID
> Reb
> THarvey	        PAID
> 1JaredSchmidt	PAID
> Glass Scratcher
> rincewind03060	PAID
> ed4copies	PAID
> Rojo22
> rherrell	PAID
> MLKWoodWorking	PAID
> alamocdc	PAID
> GoodTurns	PAID
> Dan_F	        PAID
> pentex	        PAID
> heineda
> woody0207	PAID
> pipeyeti	PAID
> jthompson1995	PAID
> jamiller99	PAID
> markgum	        PAID
> oldcaptainrusty	PAID
> splinter99	PAID
> opfoto
> Gruntster	PAID
> ken69912001	PAID
> Tea Clipper	PAID
> hunter-27	PAID
> loglugger	PAID
> 1nfinity	PAID
> igran7	        PAID
> follow3
> rjwolfe3
> n7blw	        PAID
> JimH	        PAID
> eastern47
> PrivatePens	PAID
> Chasper 	PAID
> Draken		PAID
> negid	        PAID
> MoreCowBell	PAID
> pssherman	PAID
> Geo in Winnipeg	PAID
> Harolda33	PAID
> zhogrider
> wicook
> greenmtnguy
> RHossack
> Jim15
> Monty
> Pen Man
> mdburn_em
> roddesigner
> 
> If you are not listed as paid but have sent payment please e-mail me.


I sent payment for 3 cutters  2 7 mm tubes  1  8 mm tube  1  3/8 tube   1 10  mm tube


----------



## Orgtech

I would like 3 cutter heads. Thanks


----------



## Daniel

Just to let everyone know I did not fall off the face of the earth. I will be back later to get caught up.
In case anyone is wondering. I plan to keep this open through the week end at least. If orders keep coming, I will keep it open even longer.


----------



## RWL5420

Here is my order, 1 of each please

7mm pen mill $5.07
8mm pen mill $5.63
3/8" pen mill $6.39
10mm pen mill $6.58
Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59


----------



## Daniel

OK once again anyone posted an order up to this point should have received an e-mail for payment, or I already had your payment and you should be listed as paid. If this is not true e-mail me, post here, find somebody that knows of other ways to reach me, whatever you need to do to get my attention. This group buy does not happen very often. Those that e-mail me in a week or a month asking when the next one will be. Will not likely be real thrilled to find out it will be as much as 6 months from now. If you want to get a mill set at a great price but need a week or two to pay for it. let me know. 
The following is in responce to e-mails I got after the last buy.  Not a member? then e-mail me at daniel@yourdonspens.com and let me know you want to order. A member of some other penturning group. Fine by me order anyway and let the other group know about this. Not sure this is a good deal?
You can get the pen mill set through this group buy for a total cost of $17.37 From P.S.I. this same set is $35.95 plus shipping. Look it up for yourself it is item #PKTRIMKIT
The real sweet deal with this buy is to buy a set and 3 heads. this way you never have to switch the head around on your pilots, they all have one on them already. Through this group buy you can do that for $28.13 (still less than just the set from P.S.I.  That same set up from P.S.I would cost almost $75.00 (probably over $80.00 when you add the shipping). There are so many better things you can do with your money (like buy some of the wood I will be offering soon). There are very few group buys that offer that kind of savings. As for quality, I have seen them, I used them and I would not offer them in a group buy if they where not good. There are other items from this company that I will not do group buys for due to quality. 
Well that is my pitch. please don't miss out just because you didn't ask for special treatment. In my opinion a Bulk Buy should treat you special. I'm not in business I'm a friend.


----------



## LumberYard

I'll take 1 mill set and 2 extra heads.

$12.32
$7.18
$5.05 for shipping

$24.55

Paypal has been sent. Thanks.


----------



## Timbo

I would like:

5 Cutter heads    ($3.59) - - $17.95
1 10mm pen mill   ($6.58) - -  $6.58
S&H               ($5.05) - -  $5.05
=====================================
                              $29.58

Thanks. Paypal sent.


----------



## Rusty914

Daniel,

I would like a pen mill set and an extra cutter head.

Sending email.

kind regards,
Rusty


----------



## Daniel

Mostly because I am bored, It is two early to go out and cut wood, and I think it is interesting.
This group buy has gone over $2,100 in total cost at this point.
It includes 52 complete sets and 256 cutter heads. It also has 26 7mm pen mills and various other small amounts of the other size mills and pilots.
This is the third group buy I have done for pen mills with each having simular numbers. This means approx 750 cutter heads in total. Not sure about all of you but that sort of makes me set back and do a daaaang!
In total the three orders combined would have a total weight of around 120 lbs. This group buy alone is at 42 lbs.
Although this buy has the largest number of people in it by over 50% (66 so far). average order size is smaller, so total group buy volume is about the same as previous buys.


----------



## jdoug5170

Daniel....not sure what I'm buying, but hey, you all say it is good and I will need it.... so, my payment is in for 1 complete set of the "pen mill"... Whoo hoo, I'm gonna be a pen turner (again)!


----------



## kenwc

Daniel,

Please put me down for two each (2 each) of the:
Pilot For 7mm tube $1.65
Pilot For 8mm tube $2.11
Pilot For 3/8" tube $2.87
Pilot For 10mm tube $3.10

And six (6) of the: Pen Mill 3/4" cutter head w/ wrench $3.59

Please send a Paypal invoice to traderman04@haoo.com

Thanks....!!!


----------



## Daniel

Well Doug, this is only the single most important tool you can have in a penmakers shop. except maybe the lathe...turning tools....uh drill bits, CA glue, drill press, band saw. Alright it is my prefered way to square the end of the blank. Got your order and you are all set.
Ken invoice on the way.


----------



## cowchaser

I will take

1 Pen Mill set
3 cutter heads with wrench


----------



## PaulDoug

Don't know if I have to post here. sent you an e-mail and paypal for order yesterday.  Set + three heads.

Thanks


----------



## heineda

Daniel,

I just sent you payment via paypal.

Thanks,
Daniel Heine


----------



## Daniel

Paul, you are the one on the list as initials only.
This is the list of people I have not heard from at all in regard to payment.
Rojo22
opfoto
mdburn_em
Rusty
kenwc
Not bad for a group buy with this many people in it.


----------



## BruceK

Might as well get some more of these.  
1 pen mill set
3 cutter heads
Thanks again!


----------



## jimbo5576

I'd like two of the 7MM pilot shafts and six 3/4" cutterheads.  Will use PayPal.  Thanks for your service.


----------



## WriteRev

I'd like 1 set & 3 cutter heads.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## fbiv1

If it is not too late I would like 1 set and 3 cutters. sorry could not get registered.

frank


----------



## Daniel

Frank, E-mail sent
Only two orders so far today, but seeing that people are still trying to beat the clock. I will continue to play this by ear. I really do not want to cut anyone off by half a day.


----------



## thewishman

6 heads for me, thanks!

Chris

Pay Pal on the way.


----------



## Texatdurango

PM sent


----------



## Daniel

I think I have everyone up to texatdurango on my list.


----------



## Draken

Sorry to hear you're having problems with the company.  Keep us up to date, and hopefully everything will be resolved soon!

Thanks for hosting this GB!


----------



## Daniel

I am amazed but Rizheng reversed there decision. I am really shocked, the short story is they made a mistake in the last order and sent a wrong item. They did not make it right at that time which was already a mark against them, Although they did say they would fix it with my next order. Now that the next order is coming up they said I had to pay for the items again. Basically stiffing me for the entire actual cost of replacement. It is not that big of a deal cost wise. my problem is that when I do Bulk Buys I am shopping for all of you in the group. I also know many of the people in this group and they would not choose to do business with a company like that. Well anyway Rizheng reversed there decision after doing some homework and are replacing the items at there cost. So they are capable of doing the right thing, who would have thought.


----------



## ScribbleSticks

I would like 4 heads....ummm....cutter heads, that is!  If I read the edit to your first message correctly, you're still taking orders. Just in case I blew it, can you either pm me with a PayPal total or just drop me a reply here and I'll go to PayPal and start shoveling money your way.  Thanks!!


----------



## Daniel

Tom, you are good, you read right. I will get back to you with a total this evening. I don't have all my nifty bulk buy doo dads on this computer. 
I am trying to be very careful about closing this to early. I opened and closed the first two pretty quick and got quite a bit of e-mails. I always hear how three or four people saw it a day to late or something. I've had my person that got registered before it closed this time around so that one is taken care of. Then there are the people that are on vacation and won't check in on the site until it closes no matter when I close it. Of course I have to think about that guy that was the first one to Sign up, well he sent me his money a week ago and is starting to wonder if I am ever going to order anything. So far there is only one order for today. If it does not pick up I will end it and get the order placed.  I also have two or three things going on behind the scenes that are trying to get wrapped up. So no need to close this if I am going to hold up the order for something else anyway. I expect to have the order placed within two days. If I don't then everyone can start the barrage of where is my stuff e-mails. Although this stuff is coming from China, once I place the order it goes really fast. 4-5 days for the package to reach me and another 5 days to a week from me to you. My wife was talking about killing me last time when we had 40 packages. this one is up around 75, So looking for a new place to live is cramping my style I've managed to completely avoid her for the last two days but have heard reports that she got the gun out and cleaned it.
Keep in mind I am also working with the walnut burl. this sort of bulk buy is simple compared to that one. I actually have time to get bored and write meaningless drivel like this. actually these little posts help avoid writing 20 e-mails about when I plan to place the order. Anyway. 5 to 6 orders a day has been my line in the sand. if they fall below that I will end the buy and it looks like that might happen today. but I thought that yesterday also.


----------



## UpNorth

I'll take two sets and 6 extra cutters.

Will send paypal payment this evening.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## rduncan

I'm confused but if still open:
1 complete set plus 3 additional cutter heads plus S&H should equal $28.14 if my brain still functioning.  Can/do you send Paypal invoices???  Yes, this is my second buy since I "lost" the original order.  Yep, I guess that means it's time for me to clean up.  

Rick Duncan


----------



## Daniel

Rick, and Ryan jsut sent you both e-mails.
Noticed something while I was entering the info for these last three orders. there is only room for 12 more orders in my calculator. I wrote it so there would never be any chance to overload it. with 40 orders considered a really big bulk buy I made the calculator able to hold 95. it is almost full.


----------



## walking_tall

Daniel,

I would like to order one set and 3 cutterheads if you still have room. I will send payment as soon as you confirm I'm in


----------



## kevin_f

Daniel, if it is not too late I would like 2 set and 6 cutterheads.  Sent me a total and I will send you a PayPal.


----------



## tmhawk

Daniel,
One, Pen Mill set $12.32
One, Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59
Postage $5.05
Total: 20.96
PayPal Sent

Thanks for doing this. If your wife gets too mad I've got some body armor you can borrow.......it's used, bought some pen stuff this weekend and took one in the chest. LOL
Thanks bro,
Tony
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## greenmtnguy

Daniel,
Sounds like I had better add to my order if possible. I would like to add 4 cutter heads if possible. I'll paypal tonight or early tomorrow morning if I am in. If so, send me a total. 
Thanks,
Alton


----------



## DSallee

Hey Danial

Payment sent for 1 Pen mill set plus shipping.

Figured I would post it here to help ya keep track....

Thanks again
Dave


----------



## LumberYard

Since this is most likely the last Group Buy from this company I am sending payment for:

1 Pen Mill set $12.32
3 cutter heads $10.77



Please add these to my previous order for:

1 Pen Mill set
2 cutter heads 


In other words my total order is for:

2 Pen Mill Sets
5 Cutterheads


----------



## Daniel

I think I have all changes taken care of. Alton I can't really remember doing it but I think I got your order changed as well. did you get an e-mail for the difference?


----------



## kent4Him

I'll take one of each of the following:

7mm pen mill $5.07
3/8" pen mill $6.39
10mm pen mill $6.58


With Shipping I come up with $23.09.  I know it's cheaper to buy a set, but I don't need the 8mm and I want 2 extra trimmers.  If you can get them to make 10.5 and 12.5 for the Jr. series, I'm sure you will get plenty of orders.  I'll paypal you the total.  Thanks.


----------



## gketell

I give!

I'd like one set and 3 3/4" cutter heads.  By my math that is $28.14.  

Thanks
GK


----------



## rduncan

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Rick, and Ryan jsut sent you both e-mails.
> Noticed something while I was entering the info for these last three orders. there is only room for 12 more orders in my calculator. I wrote it so there would never be any chance to overload it. with 40 orders considered a really big bulk buy I made the calculator able to hold 95. it is almost full.



Money sent.  I hope paypal automatically notifies you of my address (I think it does).

Thanks,

Rick Duncan


----------



## edman2

Daniel,
Put me down for a 7mm mill set and 3 additional cutting heads.


----------



## opfoto

Daniel...
Paypal was sent to you...sorry for the delay.

Marc


----------



## Daniel

I have to change my habits. I check my e-mail first. SOme of you have goten way to good at this and I am finding payments before I even know there is an order. 
Please check the list in the first post of page one. it is updated as of this post.
I have lost the ability to keep anything about this buy by memory. so if anything does not look right let me know. 
there has been a flurry of additions today and they are far easier for me to make a mistakes with. My record keeping is not really set up to keep track of orders that are half paid for. So as of now everyone is either complete or I know the status of there payment.


----------



## Monty

Daniel,
I won't envy you one bit when you are trying to sort everything out for shipping.
If you lived in Houston, I be happy to come give you a hand, but Reno is just a tad too far.


----------



## Daniel

The group buy is closed as of this post.
Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Daniel

Hope you see thsi post before e-mailing me.
I am going to place the order tonight or early tomorrow. It usually takes a day or two for Rizheng to send the bill and then 3 to 5 days for the package to arrive here. With a group buy this large I expect it to take me as much as four days to get the orders sorted out and packed up. expect anouther 3 days for the post office to get the package to you.
this means you can expect your items on the 29th or later.

1JaredSchmidt: I do not have an address for you, I e-mailed you but got no reply. I will keep trying to get ahold of you.


----------



## Daniel

Order placed 8:15 P.M. 4-15-08


----------



## Monty

Re the delay: Can't speak for anyone else but there's no problem with that on my end. I'm in no rush.


----------



## LumberYard

No hurry on mine Daniel! Take your time and thanks for doing this.[8D]


----------



## rincewind03060

No rush here.


----------



## opfoto

Not a problem for me either....

Thanks again.


----------



## kent4Him

Being the owner of quite a few group buys, believe me that the 29th is not anywhere near being too long to wait.


----------



## hunter-27

Did not have it yesterday, don't need it tomorrow, thanks for doing this.


----------



## roddesigner

Thank you for doing it no rush
John


----------



## Daniel

I was not nearly as concerned that anyone would be upset with the delay, as I am just doing my best to inform as many people as I can before the e-mails start. Monty, Chris and others know what I mean. being real good about posting info goes a long way toward avoiding mass messages. with 90 people there is no way I can e-mail all of you so I hope you will keep checking in here if you have questions. And many of my comments may not mean anything to you but just kept the next person from having to e-mail me.


----------



## ScribbleSticks

Danial,
NO! I WANT MINE NOW!! (give or take a month) No hurry! As Hunter-27 said, "Didn't have it yesterday, don't need it tomorrow" and I gotta work today Have a good week/weekend and don't stress over the group buy. All will work out just fine.
Best Wishes,


----------



## thewishman

No hurry here, either. Relax for a while and shop for your new lathe.

Chris


----------



## ed4copies

Well, personally, I don't know WHAT I will DO????

I'm down to my last SIX brand new ones.  What if I break them all tonight????

Crisis management has always been my forte'!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jarheaded

Daniel, I'm in the same boat as Ed, what happens if my last 12 suddenly dull and I have to do something drastic, like sharpen one? That would mean putting water in the wet wheel and standing there for a couple of minutes. I guess I will just have to be real careful for a while. Not one of my strong points. I guess I will be okay for a while, but I will write if I am in trouble.


----------



## Daniel

Ed, Johnnie, If you can ruin that many heads in a day, you need some serious down time anyway. Don't know about the rest of you but the end of the month seems to keep getting further away. I spent a whole week yesterday just waiting for it to get one day closer. The only thing that has saved me is a new season of deadliest catch. I was actually offered a job on one of those boats when I was 20. Now you all know just how crazy I really am. I was two days away from buying my ticket when the guy offering me the job started talking about breaking ice off the ship before it sank, I never went but will always wonder if I had.


----------



## cowchaser

Wonder what? If you would still be here talking to us today? Those guys are crazy. I wouldn't get on one of those ships doing that job for nothing.


----------



## heineda

Hello,

My son and I both love Deadliest Catch also. We've even been watching the reruns all week. I agree, you have to be nuts to go out on one of those boats. But just think, for a weeks work, you could come home and buy 10 of those really nice mustard monsters. Or not come home at all.

Dan


----------



## jcollazo

My youngest brother is a Captain for one of the companies out of Seattle that brings the catch back from Dutch Harbor and a number of the processing ships. He's got some interesting stories of his trips. However, he says that his job is a "desk job" compared to running a fishing vessel.


----------



## Daniel

To be honest, Had I taken that job I don't think I would be here today. At 20 I had the attitude that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and I was going to be the strongest. Life has taught me that the saying sounds good but is not true. I may be a lot wiser today but I am also pretty beat up. it doesn't make you stronger it only makes everything hurt more.


----------



## opfoto

Hear, Hear !!   OOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW!!![:0]


----------



## Jarheaded

Daniel,
 You have no idea of the amount of damage that I can do in one full day in my shop. That is the reason that I have at least 2 of each machine and tools. It's in my blood, just ask my brother, it's in his blood too....LOL


----------



## Daniel

Well folks, havn't been on much the last couple of days. Don't know how many of you realize it but I live only a few miles away from where all the earthquakes are centered. I don't know if they are still making national news but they still going on at the rate of a couple a day. The short story is that we are all perfectly fine, We are not used to earthquakes and the whole thing has my children pretty shook up, lost sleep, rattled nerves that sort of thing. I've been spending most of my time with them just helping to keep there mind occupied. I was woke up this morning with another 4.0 and we are being told we can get quakes up to 6+. My shop is at the biggest risk right now because I have so much stuff up on shelves etc. just wanted to let anyone that is concerned know that all is well.


----------



## Draken

Very active region...
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsus/Maps/US10/32.42.-125.-115.php
Glad to hear you and the family are safe, hope it settles down for you soon.


----------



## Daniel

Latest update. I got an e-mail from Rizheng this morning. Our package will be mailed on the 4th of may. From what I understand it is actually ready to go into the mail but the post office is closed for a holiday.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

As they have time, did you ask them to double check it twice? (yes I know that technically means to check it 4 times)[}]


----------



## jcollazo

That's fine. I had placed an order with them last week and it arrived on Monday. I'm definitely not in a rush.


----------



## Robert Taylor

good things come to those who wait, Bob


----------



## doddman70

sorry i missed this i didnt have the money at the time if you by chance ordered any extras or if there are any "unclaimed" items let me know i would be interested. thanks


----------



## Daniel

The order is in LA right now but listed as on hold. Friday I go in to have some work done on my teeth and will be put out of commission for a couple of days. so it is sort of a race that I think I am loosing at this point. at the worst I expect the orders to be mailed out early next week. I won't be around much between now and then so e-mail if you need to talk to me.


----------



## PaulDoug

Good luck on your teeth.

For me, take your time on the orders.  Better to go slower and get it right than rush and have to undo mix-ups.  Really appreciate you going to all this trouble.


----------



## DSallee

> _Originally posted by PaulDoug_
> 
> Good luck on your teeth.
> 
> For me, take your time on the orders.  Better to go slower and get it right than rush and have to undo mix-ups.  Really appreciate you going to all this trouble.



I second this Daniel... hope thing go well with the teeth! No hurry my friend...

Dave


----------



## Daniel

The package arrive thursday afternoon. I went in for oral sugery friday morning but am making a comeback that suprises even me. I will work on getting it all sorted and start packing today so it will not be long now. I expect every one will have there orders by the end of the week.I want to thank everyone. I did not receive any e-mails during this delay wondering where orders are. with this many people I was certain some would not have seen all the updated info.


----------



## jcollazo

My order just showed up and it's complete. Thanks for doing this, Daniel. If there is another group buy, count me in.


----------



## ed4copies

Daniel,

Just got mine, as well.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## greenmtnguy

Thanks Daniel,
I got my order today, complete and speedy shipping. Thanks for putting this together.
Alton


----------



## kenwc

Received my order today...everything was perfect.  Thank you very much for managint the buy..~~!!~~


----------



## Daniel

Thought I better add a comment here. I mailed orders out over a three day period. the first went out on tuesday, the last ones mailed yesterday. But all are on there way now.


----------



## PaulDoug

I got mine today, very pleased, thank you.


----------



## pentex

Got mine today. Thanksagain.


----------



## zhogrider

Daniel

Package arrived today nice pen mill set. Want to THANK YOU for going to the trouble of putting this group buy together. 


Tony


----------



## loglugger

Daniel, Got mine today. Thank you doing this for all of us.
Thank You
Bob


----------



## Tea Clipper

Got mine too!  Thanks for all your hard work Daniel!


----------



## Monty

Mine was in the mail box when I got home yesterday. Thanks for doing this buy Daniel.


----------



## Daniel

PLEASE READ!!!!!!
Everyone. I have recieved two e-mails so far concerning cutter heads that the set screw hole does not run completely through the head. one attempt has been made to drill and tap the hole and resulted in a broken tap. please check you rheads and e-mail me if you have any defective ones and how many. I will do my best have them replaced.


----------



## ScribbleSticks

Daniel,
My heads arrived today.  Thanks for putting this group buy together for us! I checked mine and the set screws and threads were fine.


----------



## thewishman

Hey Daniel, thanks for all of your work!

2 of my 6 are defective. Let me know what you want me to do with them.

Chris


----------



## edman2

Daniel,
My five arrived today and all are fine.  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## RHossack

I'm beginning to get jealous ... mine haven't made it yet ...


----------



## pssherman

Daniel,
Mine have arrived and all are fine.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

Mine has not come either.


----------



## hunter-27

got mine, 1 was defective but successfully drilled and tapped it.  Good to go now, thanks for doing this.


----------



## loglugger

Daniel, 1 of mine is defective and don't have a tap that size.
Hunter-27, what size drill and tap did you use?


----------



## woody0207

Daniel,

Received mine and they look great. A big THANK YOU  for doing this.


----------



## GoodTurns

all received and look in good shape. Thanks for running the buy!
Jon


----------



## kent4Him

Got mine this weekend.  Thanks.


----------



## eastern47

Daniel, received my trimmer heads today and all are ok. Thanks for running this group buy. John


----------



## DSallee

Danial, Just got mine in the mail today..  everything OK  ...

Thanks my friend!

Dave


----------



## rincewind03060

I received mine over the weekend.
One of the four trimmer heads did not have the set screw hole drilled and tapped all the way through. The other three are fine


----------



## 1nfinity

Daniel,
Hello.  My package arrived this past weekend.  Thanks again for handling this group buy.
Per your suggestion, I checked the cutter heads -- of the seven I received (two complete mill kits and five cutter heads), one cutter head is plagued with the threading issue.  I'll attempt to tap it tomorrow at my place of employment.


----------



## Daniel

Please realize I am not watching this thread for reports of defective threads. So if you commented here on defective ones please either e-mail me or post in the other thread I started. 
Unless you are in Canada you definitely should have received your order by now. let me know if you have not by e-mail. it is the surest way to know I will see it. otherwise i will assume that all orders arrived at least.


----------



## fbiv1

Finally got home to check for my package. Sorry took so long to post. Thank you for the buy. Can't wait to use them. First glance all look well. Again thank you for your efforts. 

Frank


----------



## wicook

Thanks, Daniel, for running the buy! My order arrived (here in Alberta) yesterday. Border crossing is easier if you hand-carry them.  I checked them out and everything looks good. Some of the threads in the cutter heads are a bit sloppy, but not a problem...especially given the great price!


----------



## Robert Taylor

received the replacement heads. again many thanks for what i feel is above and beyond what i would expect for a group buy. a donation to iap is in order from me. thanks, bob


----------

